# Permanent Residence Application 27 (b) Critical Skills



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Good Day All,
I was hoping may be someone can assist me.

I am working on submitting my PR application under the critical skills work visa category and would like to make my husband part of the application.

Do I need to fill in a separate online application form for him? I have completed the form online already and had added his name and details on the same form.

Can someone please help? I am on a critical skills work permit valid for 5 years and he is a doctor on a GWP. He is not South African.

Will really appreciate some help.


----------



## fedup_ (Jun 29, 2015)

Book an appointment with VFS
but better luck getting proper advice from your home country's embassy! Good luck


----------

